# Eye Catcher Lures / Teasers???



## LRAD (Aug 13, 2009)

Anybody tried these lures, made up on the east coast? They seem to have a following up there (the agitator series and bait shower teaser in particular) and have been in business a while, but wondering if anyone has tried them in the Gulf - and if so, what results? Thanks


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

I have fished them since the old man started the company many years ago. It has changed hands a few times, but the original designs remain mostly true.



The lead tear drop lures are awesome for wahoos on the planer rod. The orginal ones were offset like my downeaster lures, but I'm not sure they are anymore. I have also had good luck with the plastic cylinder head lures. They look sort of cheapish with the stick on eyes, but they produce.


----------

